# Can you drive for uber in two different states?



## Jesennia

I travel back and forth between two states and already have a full time job, what I'm requesting is if it's permissible to drive for uber or lyft in two different states so long that I'm legally licensed?


----------



## LAuberX

what 2 states? same car or two different cars? do you have drivers license in two states?


----------



## Uber-Doober

Actually you can drive in three states... drunk, high, or sober. 
What state is it when you're out of your head on a slight overdose of anti-psychotics?


----------



## LAuberX

Or like most of us thinking we make a profit

The state of denial.


----------



## Jesennia

Two different cars.

no idea what you're talking about uber doober .. I thought it was a pretty straight forward question


----------



## DocT

Hi Jesennia. I'm from Honolulu as well, now living in SoCal. Also lived in Phoenix prior to moving to SoCal.

So are you driving 1 car in HI and the other in AZ? That would give you 2 separate Vehicle Profiles in Uber. So I would not think there would be a problem driving in 2 different states? Have you sent an email to Uber support on this?


----------



## Gabriel5555

I have the same question. And I think he means something like this. 
If I live in New Jersey 30 minutes away from New York...Can I drive in New Jersey and in New York? One car, my car. 
I don't live in any of those cities but I'm relocating.


----------



## Renaldow

Only Uber support can tell you for sure. I'm going to guess no as HI and AZ aren't connecting states. A general rule of Uber is that you have to have a valid license in the state you are driving in, so if you had a DL in both stats you probably could. I think they'd say negatory to the state you are not licensed in though.

I drive in 2 states, OR and WA. I am in OR, and the Portland metro area also includes Vancouver, WA. The rules of whichever state I pick up in apply for the ride, even if it crosses state lines. If I pick you up in OR, then we're under OR rules for Uber/ridesharing while we're in WA. Once I drop you off in WA then the app boots me out and I have to go back onto it and it loads WA rules. If I'm dead heading back to OR from WA the app shuts off as I'm crossing the bridge so that I have to reload it in OR. However, while I can drive in Vancouver, WA (actually all of Clark County, WA) I can't drive up to Seattle and start picking up pax, as Uber says I need to have a WA DL to do that. I can pick you up in Portland or Vancouver, drive you to Seattle, but then the app will tell me to get lost if I attempt to go online there.


----------



## Gabriel5555

Thank You very much! Very Helpful.


----------



## bjonb

No I don't believe it's possible. Asked many times and gotten various answers from uber. 

You are not allowed to have drivers licenses in multiple states


----------



## cityjohn

I saw a PAX get picked up in LA today by an Oregon uber


----------



## Renaldow

cityjohn said:


> I saw a PAX get picked up in LA today by an Oregon uber


How do you know it was an OR Uber? Did you get out and ask to see the DL? If you're going by the car plate, that doesn't have to be registered in the state, it just has to pass inspection and have insurance in the driver's name.


----------



## TwoFiddyMile

Renaldow said:


> How do you know it was an OR Uber? Did you get out and ask to see the DL? If you're going by the car plate, that doesn't have to be registered in the state, it just has to pass inspection and have insurance in the driver's name.


Which is exactly some of the BS we in the "regulate it" camp are fighting to change.
Here in Charlotte I've seen SC, GA, even VA plates doing TNC.
Now that the TNC bill passed here, gonna be a lot of expensive tickets and Impounds here in Charlotte soon.
Uber anywhere you want, just know the local laws first, and be ready for the consequences


----------



## Jam Val

TwoFiddyMile said:


> Which is exactly some of the BS we in the "regulate it" camp are fighting to change.
> Here in Charlotte I've seen SC, GA, even VA plates doing TNC.
> Now that the TNC bill passed here, gonna be a lot of expensive tickets and Impounds here in Charlotte soon.
> Uber anywhere you want, just know the local laws first, and be ready for the consequences


Have you seen the guy from Jersey driving here? Must just have a NJ plate with a NC license?


----------



## TwoFiddyMile

Jam Val said:


> Have you seen the guy from Jersey driving here? Must just have a NJ plate with a NC license?


Think I just saw one- black CRV at the 10 minute Epicenter stand.


----------



## UberGirl088

TwoFiddyMile said:


> Which is exactly some of the BS we in the "regulate it" camp are fighting to change.
> Here in Charlotte I've seen SC, GA, even VA plates doing TNC.
> Now that the TNC bill passed here, gonna be a lot of expensive tickets and Impounds here in Charlotte soon.
> Uber anywhere you want, just know the local laws first, and be ready for the consequences


I live and drive Uber in MD. My insurance policy is for MD...HOWEVER my car is registered in PA and I am licensed in PA. The only requirement is that the person be insured in the state that they drive. Being that you are in NC there are a lot of military bases there, what you are seeing very well could be military members. It doesn't mean that Uber drivers from other markets are driving there.


----------



## UberLou

The state of Chaos and the state of Insanity.


----------



## hardcorePork

Renaldow said:


> Only Uber support can tell you for sure. I'm going to guess no as HI and AZ aren't connecting states. A general rule of Uber is that you have to have a valid license in the state you are driving in, so if you had a DL in both stats you probably could. I think they'd say negatory to the state you are not licensed in though.
> 
> I drive in 2 states, OR and WA. I am in OR, and the Portland metro area also includes Vancouver, WA. The rules of whichever state I pick up in apply for the ride, even if it crosses state lines. If I pick you up in OR, then we're under OR rules for Uber/ridesharing while we're in WA. Once I drop you off in WA then the app boots me out and I have to go back onto it and it loads WA rules. If I'm dead heading back to OR from WA the app shuts off as I'm crossing the bridge so that I have to reload it in OR. However, while I can drive in Vancouver, WA (actually all of Clark County, WA) I can't drive up to Seattle and start picking up pax, as Uber says I need to have a WA DL to do that. I can pick you up in Portland or Vancouver, drive you to Seattle, but then the app will tell me to get lost if I attempt to go online there.


Interesting. You see I live in Boston, and we have TONS of transplants here. As military personnel, I've long had my WA state drivers license and had no problem registering to drive in the Boston market. There's no way I'm the only one in Boston driving Uber with an out of state license. We have over 100k out of state students here, and plenty of them drive.

My registration and insurance was always in MA. Recently, I've converted my license to MA, but only because it was expiring anyway. So I dont know if this "general" rule is a rule at all. And I'm not sure what implications it has (or doesn't have) for driving in multiple states. Speaking of out of state students, I would wonder if they can drive while back home for the holidays (in different markets).


----------



## hardcorePork

UberGirl088 said:


> I live and drive Uber in MD. My insurance policy is for MD...HOWEVER my car is registered in PA and I am licensed in PA. The only requirement is that the person be insured in the state that they drive. Being that you are in NC there are a lot of military bases there, what you are seeing very well could be military members. It doesn't mean that Uber drivers from other markets are driving there.


Based on what I've seen, I'm sure you're right.


----------



## Msuzara

I am also interested in driving in 2 states. I live in SC but my mom is aging and I may be staying with her for long periods of time while on a leave of absence from my main job. I am hoping to drive Uber while I am there to supplement my income. Any suggestions? Thanks!


----------



## phillipzx3

Renaldow said:


> Only Uber support can tell you for sure. I'm going to guess no as HI and AZ aren't connecting states. A general rule of Uber is that you have to have a valid license in the state you are driving in, so if you had a DL in both stats you probably could. I think they'd say negatory to the state you are not licensed in though.
> 
> I drive in 2 states, OR and WA. I am in OR, and the Portland metro area also includes Vancouver, WA. The rules of whichever state I pick up in apply for the ride, even if it crosses state lines. If I pick you up in OR, then we're under OR rules for Uber/ridesharing while we're in WA. Once I drop you off in WA then the app boots me out and I have to go back onto it and it loads WA rules. If I'm dead heading back to OR from WA the app shuts off as I'm crossing the bridge so that I have to reload it in OR. However, while I can drive in Vancouver, WA (actually all of Clark County, WA) I can't drive up to Seattle and start picking up pax, as Uber says I need to have a WA DL to do that. I can pick you up in Portland or Vancouver, drive you to Seattle, but then the app will tell me to get lost if I attempt to go online there.


And in Oregon, private insurance won't cover TNC so while you're empty waiting for a ping, you're basically an uninsured driver.

As for the OP, Portland allows ANY Uber driver from ANY State to drive in Portland. California, Texas, Arizona.Alaska.....we see Uber cars from all over the place driving in Portland. It's sort of funny because it take business away from local Uber drivers who seem to enjoy the competition from the 10,000 Uber/Lyft drivers in the area.


----------



## lizf

i do NJ and NY. just need a TLC


----------



## WheelsMcGee

I work the San Francisco market, currently I am staying in Orange County for a few days. I logged into the app last night to see if it would work and it did. My guess is it's fine since it's the same state.


----------



## Jim A

In the United States each state has its own traffic code, although most of the rules of the road are similar for the purpose of uniformity, given that all states grant reciprocal driving privileges (and penalties) to each other's licensed drivers. This is also known as the "Uniform Traffic Code".

Basically, as long as your license to drive in one state is valid, you can drive in other states. Think this also applies to learner's permits as well, as long as the individual abides by that state's permit laws.

With that said, I normally drive in Massachusetts but live near Connecticut. I had one ride that dropped off in CT, and not long after ending the ride I got a ping for pick up. So my thinking is that you can driver in other states, you just won't see/get surge pricing unless you contact Uber requesting the change in territory.

I'll only see Western Mass surge rates. I won't see central, greater Boston, and whatever other area there is in Mass. I don't see Conn. surges, even though I'm normally within 8-10 miles of the state line.


----------



## redloh

I am in Mobile, AL and I am permitted to drive in Pensacola, FL and Destin, FL.


----------



## Tim In Cleveland

In short, yes, many drive in multiple states. You do need to register with Uber for each state and keep in mind local laws (i.e. do I need to display an Uber sign, can I pick up from the airport?).
If there is a statewide TNC law in effect, you can drive anywhere in your state. If not, you have to get added to each major city.


----------



## WheelsMcGee

I'll say one thing, going from SF market to LA was a huge let down. That gap between 1.15 a mile to .90 a mile hurts. Sorry LA guys

Made $90 tonight gross, would have been at least $120 in Monterey. Plus pax in the burbs take short rides, going a mile to the 7-11 and back ain't worth it. For $2.25 you shouldn't even be able to enter my vehicle


----------



## WheelsMcGee

Also, not one tip in 4.5 hours worth of trips. I get at least one $5 tip per night in Bay Area, sometimes even a $20 spot. It's especially bothersome when dropping pax off at a 6500 square foot house in a gated community in South Orange County, home to some of the most expensive real estate in the US.


----------



## languageistheliquid

I split my time near Myrtle Beach and Atlanta and was told by multiple repbots that I had to choose a market. I chose ATL. 

Though I hadn't planned on driving for Lyft, I just might if they come to Myrtle Beach soon.


----------



## TripTime

Philly drivers were encouraged to drive at the jersey shore Memorial day weekend. I also got another email saying that a philly drivers can drive anywhere in PA, NJ, DE and OH


----------



## Dave609

TripTime said:


> Philly drivers were encouraged to drive at the jersey shore Memorial day weekend. I also got another email saying that a philly drivers can drive anywhere in PA, NJ, DE and OH


yeah New York drivers can come down and flood the jersey shore and take our work but New Jersey drivers can't work in New York.wtf I had a run in with one over the weekend I told him to go back to the big crapple and stay there.


----------



## April Lemon

Uber-Doober said:


> Actually you can drive in three states... drunk, high, or sober.
> What state is it when you're out of your head on a slight overdose of anti-psychotics?


Lmao


----------



## NicoleDemmerele

I have talc in NYC and I'm reg. With uber in my but want to do Nj also is it possible


----------



## Samuel Battiato

Simple question, I live in Nebraska right now. I am thinking of moving to Nashville, TN, and want to know if I could drive down there for a couple weeks to see how it is before I decide to switch. Nothing permanent until I know what business is like.


----------



## AwesomeKev27

Drivers in Washington to DC can driver in 3 states total. DC, MD, and Virginia. The limits for this quite go far as well. I have a friend who also lives in DC and drove all the way out in Baltimore. I am not sure how far the limit is for Virginia but I have driven at least as far as Arlington.


----------



## uberlyfting123

Many of us drive in Portland, Or and Vancouver, Wa. I had to get a Portland bussiness license and one for Vancouver. But in this situation our proximity is so close they are almost considered one area.


----------



## Trafficat

Unfortunately you cannot drive for Uber in both CA and NV. It would be better for drivers on both sides of the state lines if you could pick up on both sides. That way no deadheading back.

I don't understand you "regulate it" guys who want to create mind numbing regulations. I think it would be awesome if I could get a federally recognized TNC permit and drive in all states. I'd like to spend a few weeks living in each city across the country and ubering in it. That would be awesome.


----------



## Maven

The answer is both Yes and No. You can drive in multiple states, if it is allowed. For example, Connecticut drivers are allow to both pickup and dropoff in Massachusetts, Rhode Island and New Jersey. However, we are only allowed to dropoff, not pickup, in New York. Be aware that the pay you receive will vary. Pay rate is dependent on where you pickup, not the rate in your "home" location.


----------



## Don the Uber Driver

I drive for Uber in Missouri and Kansas every week. I live in Missouri and make most money in Kansas.


----------



## Knightshades

Renaldow said:


> Only Uber support can tell you for sure. I'm going to guess no as HI and AZ aren't connecting states. A general rule of Uber is that you have to have a valid license in the state you are driving in, so if you had a DL in both stats you probably could. I think they'd say negatory to the state you are not licensed in though.
> 
> I drive in 2 states, OR and WA. I am in OR, and the Portland metro area also includes Vancouver, WA. The rules of whichever state I pick up in apply for the ride, even if it crosses state lines. If I pick you up in OR, then we're under OR rules for Uber/ridesharing while we're in WA. Once I drop you off in WA then the app boots me out and I have to go back onto it and it loads WA rules. If I'm dead heading back to OR from WA the app shuts off as I'm crossing the bridge so that I have to reload it in OR. However, while I can drive in Vancouver, WA (actually all of Clark County, WA) I can't drive up to Seattle and start picking up pax, as Uber says I need to have a WA DL to do that. I can pick you up in Portland or Vancouver, drive you to Seattle, but then the app will tell me to get lost if I attempt to go online there.


My wife drives uber and I travel for a living. She travels with me half the year, it would be nice for her to be able to go online in any state we are in for Uber. For example we are always visiting Bismark North Dakota from Gillette Wyoming to see my mother (she drives for Uber also). While up there is would be great for my wife to be able to go online. There is more work up there than in our Podunk town Gillette, WY. It would be worth the trip just to visit if she could drive. All the same circumstances exist in North Dakota as they do as Wyoming.


----------



## Knightshades

My first thought is......I see other businesses with vehicles driving in other states with licence plates from states over 1000 miles away....... What's the difference? My wife drives in Wyoming. Interstates, highways, paved roads, dirt roads, summer, winter, ice, snow, spring, all weather, with a requirement of a million-dollar insurance policy. If there are any states out there that have more than that with required more let me know, why couldn't she drive in any other state? Btb, that's like saying your insurance wouldn't pay if you got in a wreck in another state. We contacted Uber and we were told in order to drive in another state the vehicle registration and insurance must be from the state that you are picking up your Rider. Is it even possible to license your vehicle in multiple States? In other words you would need to relicense your vehicle in every state that you would like to drive in. I drive to numerous States in my line of work my wife travels with half the time sitting in a hotel waiting it would be nice for her to be able to drive Uber without the drama.

P.S.
Don't forget having to transfer title........


----------



## Knightshades

Just to clarify and I quote from Uber support "the vehicle registration and insurance needs to be from the state you were driving in"


----------



## Khelmer

Renaldow said:


> Only Uber support can tell you for sure. I'm going to guess no as HI and AZ aren't connecting states. A general rule of Uber is that you have to have a valid license in the state you are driving in, so if you had a DL in both stats you probably could. I think they'd say negatory to the state you are not licensed in though.
> 
> I drive in 2 states, OR and WA. I am in OR, and the Portland metro area also includes Vancouver, WA. The rules of whichever state I pick up in apply for the ride, even if it crosses state lines. If I pick you up in OR, then we're under OR rules for Uber/ridesharing while we're in WA. Once I drop you off in WA then the app boots me out and I have to go back onto it and it loads WA rules. If I'm dead heading back to OR from WA the app shuts off as I'm crossing the bridge so that I have to reload it in OR. However, while I can drive in Vancouver, WA (actually all of Clark County, WA) I can't drive up to Seattle and start picking up pax, as Uber says I need to have a WA DL to do that. I can pick you up in Portland or Vancouver, drive you to Seattle, but then the app will tell me to get lost if I attempt to go online there.


I drive for Uber Chicago, but I have a Florida DL, so that's not actually true.


----------



## Khelmer

Knightshades said:


> Just to clarify and I quote from Uber support "the vehicle registration and insurance needs to be from the state you were driving in"


Yes, my insurance and registration is Illinois where I drive, but I have a Florida DL.


----------



## Ssgcraig

I live in MA on the boarder of NH, I am constantly Ubering in both. Does anyone remember when you would cross a border and Uber would automatically log you off? You had to manually log back in? I do notice that I do not get requests from NH when I am in MA, I also cant see surge in NH until I actually cross over into NH. Lyft I get pings from NH when I am in MA.


----------



## travis bickel

I drive in North and South Carolina every day. Seems to depend on the radius of Miles involved


----------



## SuzeCB

Gabriel5555 said:


> I have the same question. And I think he means something like this.
> If I live in New Jersey 30 minutes away from New York...Can I drive in New Jersey and in New York? One car, my car.
> I don't live in any of those cities but I'm relocating.


For your example, no. NYC has the TLC, and they can only pick up in NYC, or some areas outside of NYC if the destination is NYC. For the rest of NY, the car must be registered in NY, and you can't pick up in NJ unless you were grandfathered in. Philly drivers can pick up in NJ, but they won't get any promos.

NJ drivers can't pick up in Philly, NYC, or NYS.


----------



## ZenUber

Uber said I was approved for PA, NJ, and DE. One car, one account. Licensed in PA. I’ve worked all three. And I’ve taken pax to NY, though I had to cross back into NJ to get pings again.


----------

